# Τελικά εξοστρακίστηκε ή εποστρακίστηκε;



## nickel (Aug 23, 2008)

Δεν πρόλαβα να γράψω κάτι για τα λάθη που θεωρούμε σωστά και έχουν επικρατήσει σαν σωστά, μπλα μπλα, και… κάνω γκέλα πάνω στο _εξοστρακίζομαι_.

Πρόλογος:
Υπάρχει το σωστό και το λάθος, και, άμα ξέρεις ποιο είναι σωστό και ποιο λάθος, εύκολα αποφασίζεις. Υπάρχει όμως και το σωστό με κουστουμάκι και γραβάτα και το λάθος με τη γοητεία του λαϊκού γκόμενου. Και υπάρχει, τέλος, και το σωστό με το τριμμένο κουστούμι και το γαρίφαλο στην μπουτονιέρα, με όλη τη γραφικότητα του Ορέστη Μακρή, και από την άλλη το λάθος με τη μορφή του γιάπη, με το τρέντι κουστουμάκι (βάλτε μια καλή μάρκα εδώ, είμαι άσχετος, έχω μείνει στον καιρό του Cardin) και την Πόρσε. Ε, θα το διαλέξεις το λάθος, δεν θα το διαλέξεις;

Πού αγχώνομαι; Αγχώνομαι όταν δεν μπορώ να αποφασίσω αν ένα λάθος ανήκει στη κατηγορία του λαϊκού γκόμενου ή του τύπου με την Πόρσε. Γιατί δεν έχω πρόβλημα να είμαι λίγο λόγιος, αλλά λόγιος της σκονισμένης ντουλάπας δεν θα ήθελα να είμαι.

Και έρχεται στο δρόμο μου η λέξη «εξοστρακίστηκε». Ε λοιπόν αυτή η λέξη με αγχώνει κάπου 45 χρόνια τώρα. Διότι από τότε ξέρω ότι τα λεξικά και ο γλωσσικός καθωσπρεπισμός θέλουν «εποστρακίστηκε». Και ταυτόχρονα φοβάμαι ότι θα το πω και θα μου φορέσουν κουδούνια.

Στο Penguin έγινε η συντηρητική επιλογή: στο *ricochet* γράφει «εποστρακίζομαι, αλλάζω διεύθυνση σε πρόσκρουση με λεία επιφάνεια», «εποστρακισμός, αναπήδηση». Αλλά αυτό έγινε πριν από 35 χρόνια. Σήμερα;

Αν αγνοείτε το θέμα:
_*εξοστρακίζω*_ σημαίνει «εξορίζω κάποιον γράφοντας το όνομά του σε όστρακο (δηλ. σε θραύσμα πήλινου αγγείου)». Το λέγανε και _οστρακίζω_, αυτό που οι Άγγλοι λένε _ostracize_.

Και υπάρχει και το _*εποστρακίζομαι*_ — σύμφωνα με το ΛΝΕΓ: αναπηδώ προσκρούοντας κάπου και αλλάζω κατεύθυνση.

Λογικό το «εξ», λογικό και το «επί». Έλα όμως που για όσα χρόνια θυμάμαι μιλάμε για εξοστρακισμό της σφαίρας και βλήματα που εξοστρακίζονται… Ρίξτε καμιά ματιά και στις γκουγκλιές αν έχετε αμφιβολία.

Και τα λεξικά; Τι λένε τα λεξικά; Μείζον και Κριαράς με κουστουμάκι. ΛΝΕΓ και Σχολικό ομοίως. Και ούτε ένα πλαίσιο, ούτε μία υπόδειξη για το συνηθισμένο «λάθος»!

Το λεξικό του Παπύρου έχει τον _εποστρακισμό_ (από το ρήμα _εποστρακίζω_, λέει, αλλά ρήμα _εποστρακίζω_ ή _εποστρακίζομαι_ δεν βρίσκεις σε λήμμα) και, όλως περιέργως, γιατί τα έχει τα χρονάκια του, εκτός από _εξοστρακίζω_ έχει και _εξοστρακίζομαι_:
εξοστρακίζομαι (Α ἐποστρακίζω)· (νεοελλ.) (για βλήματα) προσκρούω κάπου και αναπηδώ αλλάζοντας διεύθυνση· || (αρχ.) ρίχνω όστρακα ή βότσαλα στην επιφάνεια τής θάλασσας ώστε να αναπηδούν, «κάνω πιατάκια, παξιμαδάκια». [ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. < επί + οστρακίζω (< όστρακο)].

Να είναι λάθος; Να ήθελαν να γράψουν «εποστρακίζομαι» και να τους έφυγε το άτιμο το χέρι; Σ’ αυτό το συμπέρασμα καταλήγω γιατί ο _εξοστρακισμός_ είναι κουστουμαρισμένος και άσφαιρος. Και τα «παξιμαδάκια» _εποστρακίζονταν_ στην αρχαιότητα.
(Προσθήκη: Το «λάθος» υπάρχει μόνο στον ηλεκτρονικό Πάπυρο. Στον έντυπο έχει «εποστρακίζομαι». Υποψιάζομαι ωστόσο ότι κάποιο χέρι έκανε πρόχειρη διόρθωση...)

Φίλοι μου καλοί, εδώ μόνο το ΛΚΝ είναι μες στα πράγματα:

*εξοστρακίζω -ομαι* Ρ2.1 : 1α. επιβάλλω σε κπ. την ποινή του εξοστρακισμού: _Ύστερα από σκληρούς πολιτικούς αγώνες ο Θεμιστοκλής κατόρθωσε να εξοστρακίσει τον Αριστείδη_. β. (σπάν.) εξουδετερώνω κπ. 2. (παθ. για αντικείμενο, ιδ. βλήμα, που κινείται με μεγάλη ταχύτητα) προσκρούω πάνω σε κτ. και αλλάζω πορεία: _H μπάλα εξοστρακίστηκε χτυπώντας στο κάθετο δοκάρι. Κατά τη διάρκεια των οδομαχιών τραυματίστηκαν πολίτες από εξοστρακισμένες σφαίρες._

*εξοστρακισμός* ο Ο17 : 1α. ποινή εξορίας, κυρίως στην αρχαία Αθήνα, που επιβαλλόταν σε κπ. ύστερα από λαϊκή ψηφοφορία: _Ο ~, ενώ θεσμοθετήθηκε ως όπλο κατά των επίδοξων τυράννων, χρησιμοποιήθηκε για εξουδετέρωση των πολιτικών αντιπάλων_. β. (σπάν.) εξουδετέρωση κάποιου. 2. αλλαγή πορείας που οφείλεται σε βίαιη πρόσκρουση πάνω σε κτ.: _Ο ~ ενός βλήματος_.

Λήμμα _εποστρακίζω_ ή _εποστρακισμός_; Πουθενά. Εξοστρακισμένα!

Το λάθος, εκτός από Πόρσε, απέκτησε και επίσημη αναγνώριση. Και εγώ ξεπέρασα το άγχος μου. Κουρτίνα 1.


----------



## sarant (Aug 23, 2008)

Πάρα πολύ καλό σημείωμα!
Chapeau!


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2008)

Στις μέρες τούτες της κατήφειας (ή όποιου άλλου συναισθήματος διακατέχει τον καθένα μας) ένα γλωσσοδιαβολάκι μέσα μου με γαργαλάει κάθε τόσο με τούτη εδώ τη λέξη. Και επειδή το βλέπω, να, αυτή θα είναι τώρα η λέξη της επικαιρότητας, είπα να δώσω μια στο νήμα ν' ανέβει επάνω. Βέβαια, η επικαιρότητα θα επέβαλλε και την αλλαγή του τίτλου. Κάτι σαν «Τελικά εξοστρακίστηκε η ανθρωπιά μαζί με το βλήμα;» ίσως θα ήταν πιο κατάλληλο...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 10, 2008)

nickel said:


> Στο Penguin έγινε η συντηρητική επιλογή: στο *ricochet* γράφει «εποστρακίζομαι, αλλάζω διεύθυνση σε πρόσκρουση με λεία επιφάνεια»



Άντε, να προσθέσουν και οι Άγγλοι στο οstracise το δικό μας "λάθος" και να "εποστρακίζουν". :)

Btw, το ίδιο σκεφτόμουν σήμερα μετά τις εξελίξεις και, να, βλέπω έτοιμη την παρουσίαση εδώ με το ν και με το σ. Μας εξοστράκισες (="έστειλες"), πάλι.


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2008)

Μέσα σ’ όλα, να και το *αποστρακίζομαι*. Υπάρχει σε καμιά πενηντάρια σελίδες.

Γράφει σήμερα στη στήλη του Χρήστου Μιχαηλίδη:
ΑΠΟ τον εκδότη (εκδόσεις «Περίπλους»), κ. Διονύση Βίτσο, η γλωσσική παρατήρηση προς όλους μας:

«Ακούγοντας τα περί δολοφονικής σφαίρας στην τραγική ιστορία των ημερών που συγκλονίζει τον τόπο, έχει κανείς την εντύπωση ότι όλοι, πολιτικοί, δημοσιογράφοι, δικηγόροι, αποφάσισαν ότι, μετά τουλάχιστον 2.500 χρόνια, ήλθε η ώρα ...να εξοστρακισθεί ο αποστρακισμός από την ελληνική γλώσσα. Κανείς δεν φαίνεται να ξέρει πως αυτό που παθαίνει η σφαίρα, όταν προσκρούει σε σκληρή επιφάνεια και αλλάζει κατεύθυνση είναι αποστρακισμός.

Ενώ αυτό που έπαθε ο Αριστείδης ο Δίκαιος, όταν ο Θεμιστοκλής αποφάσισε να τον ξαποστείλει από την Αθήνα και από τα πόδια του, είναι εξοστρακισμός. Αποστρακίζω σημαίνει, δηλαδή, παρεκκλίνω, εκτρέπω, αποκλίνω. Ενώ το εξοστρακίζω σημαίνει διώχνω μακριά. Ισως, εδώ που φτάσαμε, για να συνεννοηθούμε στα ελληνικά θα πρέπει να πούμε.. τις λέξεις στα αγγλικά:

Το αποστρακίζω είναι το deflect. Και το εξοστρακίζω είναι ostracise».​Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο το «αποστρακίζομαι» ξεκίνησε τη ζωή του από το Magenta (εκεί στο _deflect_), ωστόσο οφείλω να κάνω δύο παρατηρήσεις:

Το «αποστρακίζω» και το «αποστρακούμαι» που υπήρχαν στα αρχαία είχαν τη σημασία της σκλήρυνσης, ότι ξεραίνουμε κάτι στη φωτιά και γίνεται σκληρό σαν όστρακο. Δεύτερη σημασία (με την οποία υπάρχει και στο λεξικό της μεσαιωνικής γραμματείας του Κριαρά) είναι σαν του _εξοστρακίζω_: «Βγάζω από τη μέση», εξουδετερώνω κάποιον: _να τους βγάλουν αποκεί και να τσ’ αποστρακίσου_. Δεν έχει σχέση με τον _εποστρακισμό_. Άρα η ιστορία του με τη σημασία που του αποδίδουν κάποιοι σήμερα είναι πολύ βραχύτερη.

Στη νεότερη χρήση του (με τα 50 ευρήματα στο διαδίκτυο) δεν υπάρχει κανένα νεότερο ελληνικό λεξικό που να το περιλαμβάνει.

Στατιστικά:
Το «σωστό», το _εποστρακίστηκε_, δεν δίνει πάνω από 25 ευρήματα.

Το _εξοστρακίζομαι_ πάνω από 12.000.


----------



## nickel (Jan 4, 2009)

Ιδού και το άρθρο του συνονόματου στην Αυγή: _*Εξοστρακίστηκε ή εποστρακίστηκε;*_


----------



## dipylos (Jan 4, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ιδού και το άρθρο του συνονόματου στην Αυγή: _*Εξοστρακίστηκε ή εποστρακίστηκε;*_


Σωστός. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, η συζήτηση θυμίζει την γνωστή υποθετική ερώτηση στην κυρία Λίνκολν, _αν άξιζε το έργο_.


----------

